# Considering move to Portugal, advice needed please



## dora2505 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi there,

My husband has been offerred a job in Lisbon to start next May 2011.

I am delighted but he isnt keen to move, his only complaint is that the sea is cold Hmmm !

So I need to do my research and persuade him !

We have 2 children aged 7 and 9 and some cats

Currently we live in Switzerland and hubby loves it here, more than me.
Ok may I ask

Pretty places to live , sea views within 45 mins commute to Lisbon , 

What is the school system like and are there any Britsh or International schools?

Shopping....plenty of malls and general ease of life to get hold of most of what you want, take aways etc

Child friendly and plenty of things for kids

Cost of living, eg food , eating out and avergae price of a 4 bedroom villa in nice area

Places to avoid living inc, over crowded holiday resorts

Sorry to bombard you with so many questions, but if anyone can give me a general idea that would be great

many thanks

caroline


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Caroline the explorer,
Your situation is quite complex and I would need to know some more personal info about what you want. I am sure I can help you. Please email me at [email protected]
p.s. I don't charge for my help.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

A long time ago i put my email address on another Forum. Within weeks i was getting junk mail often. I got rid of the email and now if i leave an email it will be like the example below.

On the Net for information searches there are things called Bots. These Bots search for information but also what else do they search for, Email address's? where else do the junk mail senders get there information from? from Forums like this when an email has been put in full.

Practise safe computing!!!!

Peter 

myname at me.com

BotSpot ®: the spot for all bots


----------



## thepilotswife (Nov 22, 2009)

dora2505 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My husband has been offerred a job in Lisbon to start next May 2011.
> 
> ...


Only have a few moments as my laptop battery needs recharging- I'll be quick with some answers!

Sea- cold, yes.  Wetsuit-yes! Then, it's fine. Feels very good in the summer, actually. Good surfing, wind surfing in Guincho. 
Schools- lots of British/International schools around Lisbon. St Dominics, St Julians, St James, IPS(can't remember exactly- International Preparatory School?) are only the ones I can name. There are many more.
Areas- near Lisbon, lots of sea views to be had within 20-30 minutes drive. Biscaia, Malveira da Serra, Cascais, Estoril- Estoril and Cascais tend to be more touristy in the summer, which I don't mind much since I'm still somewhat of a tourist myself. 
Malls- plenty of them around, big ones, small ones, plus Ikea(2 in Lisbon area).

All I have time for right now. I've only been in Portugal for 2.5 months and so far, we love it here. We live in Cascais and love where we are. No sea view, but we are a 5 minute drive from the sea, far enough away but close to everything.


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

Wow - a lot of questions. We made the move a year ago and don't regret a thing. I have kept a blog since I moved here and image it will be of interest to you, particularly the post on cost of living a couple of weeks back.

Good luck

B


----------



## acasey (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, we are on an expat contract and live near Sintra, we have been here 2 years now, and love it, my children are 7 and 10 and go to the American school in Linho. We are into mountain biking and can cycle to the hills from where we live, and are 20 mins from Lisbon and 10 mins away from Cascais (my favourite town) and 15 mins from various other lovely beaches. Plenty of shopping malls, the Portuguese seem to love them!!! Being british, we don't find the sea cold, and unless am surfing, don't feel the need to wear wetsuits, even 2 weeks ago, we were swimming in the sea!!!! Go for it. Alison


----------

